# Plant ID?



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

So I got these plants at Petco, they are the ones that come in tubes. I was so excited to put them in my tank when I got home that I didn't write down the names. I just recently joined this forum and have found a wealth of knowledge! I really want to learn all I can and do the best I can for my new friends. When reading through some older posts someone said that many of these "tube" plants are not really aquatic plants. The last thing I need is an ammonia spike due to dieing plants.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I dont think the 2 blade type plants are true aquatic plants and the fern type plants I am unsure of but I bet they arent. Check out this site for plants , look under light requirements under low light if you just have the stock lighting, you could even look in the non aquatic section and see if your plants are there.

PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like mondo grass and draceana which are both bog plants and will die in the aquarium. Take them out and either plant in pots or return to store. The fern type plants looks to be either water sprite or wisteria, hard to tell on those.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure that the first two are correct. I looked up both water sprite and wisteria and I don't think either of them is what I have.


----------



## epiech (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum and was browsing the threads and saw yours Nightshade. The fern plant which I think you are referring to is a Peacock Fern - Selaginella Wildenowii. I too fell victim to Petco and their "aquatic plants". I can't post the link due to me being a new user but aquaticcommunity has a posting about this plant on their site.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

I have both Wisteria and water sprite. And I USED to have peacock fern and those 2 fern plants you got look just like it. The reason why I "used" to have them is because they DIED. They are not aquatic plants. You can remove them and plant them in a regular pot with potting soil or return it to the store  because it was eventually die if submerged.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i fell victim to that scandal a couple of years ago as well...so when ever i am buying plants, i double check to make sure they are what i want
srry to hear your loss but you can probably return them


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah the one with narrow leaves is mondo grass (Ophiopogon or something similar, unsure of spelling). It's used extensively as a groundcover in the South, and it's NOT aquatic. I saw some at petco when I was buying plants.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

I must say I thought this thread had died. I took all those plants out and now have a healthy banana plant and a coconut shell with moss on it that's growing like CRAZY! Interestingly enough I put the blade looking plants in a small vase with water and after almost a month they are still alive.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

The one I can identify for sure is the mondo grass. I have had it in my aquarium with low light and 76 degrees for a while now. It is even growing. I use a liquid fertilizer and don't have CO2 and so far haven't lost a plant. Not sure when my good luck is going to run out


----------

